# New to the forum



## Hypohuman (11 mo ago)

Hey all!!
Im not sure if this is the proper place to ask this question but I’m hoping to get some info from a medical professional. I don’t have insurance right now so finding a doctor and being seen is out of the budget right now.

Anyways here’s my question with a little background info…

When I was about 23 I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and prescribe medication (I can’t recall the name or dose). Fast forward a few years I saw and endocrinologist after my doctor referred me. I was sleeping alot, when I wasn’t at work I was sleeping and on the weekends I would sleep 24+ hours, when I wasn’t sleeping I was only out of bed to use the bathroom and eat and gained a lot of weight. I saw the Endo and after some bloodwork she deemed it necessary for me to take the Radioactive Iodine Pill. I have heard opposite opinions on whether or not this was the proper course of action but never the less it’s my reality. It took several years to get the medication just right and thyroid leveled out. I am currently on 200mg of Levothyroxine which I have been told is a pretty high dose. It’s been a while since I’ve had blood work and even longer since I’ve seen an Endo which I know I need to have thorough blood work and a checkup from a specialist instead of my Primary (she tells me I’m on the high side of normal).

Now to the question and this is purely hypothetical and hopefully im not seen as a radical conspiracy theorist but…..Let’s say for whatever reason the pharmaceutical industry is somehow shutdown and not producing Levothyroxine and other medications. How would I regulate my thyroid in a situation like that. I know the radiation killed my thyroid a I will need medication for the rest of my life.


----------

